# T8 vs T5



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm currently trying to decide whether to switch all my current T8 setups to the new Arcadia T5s or just replace their controllers with the new Exo Terra electronic ones to eliminate the flickering. 

A friend of mine was told by an Arcadia rep some years ago that they would never release T5 tubes because they're too bright and Lucky Reptile were stupid for releasing them. Does anyone have any opinions on this?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

mrhoyo said:


> I'm currently trying to decide whether to switch all my current T8 setups to the new Arcadia T5s or just replace their controllers with the new Exo Terra electronic ones to eliminate the flickering.
> 
> A friend of mine was told by an Arcadia rep some years ago that they would never release T5 tubes because they're too bright and Lucky Reptile were stupid for releasing them. Does anyone have any opinions on this?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


 
We now use T5 tubes in a lot of our display tanks at our retail outlet and have found them to be amazing.
This is from me re my animals not a selling point.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

hello, i would love to know exatly what was said as it is rubbish. the historic problem with T5 was that due to the high power we couldnt garantee u.v.c protection. until now. we use a very special crystal glass to allow high levels of U.V.A and U.V.B but it totaly stops any U.V.C output. 

high output T5 requires an electroinc highoutput, high frequancy signal to run. they are roughly 3-4 times more powerful than T8s in terms of light and U.V output but are now toatly safe. There is a arcaida electronic controller to go with the lamps that is not only flicker free but IP67 or totaly waterproff as standard. It is also guaranteed for 3 years!!! which is a must for electronic controllers.

the use of the right reflector is essential. they capture all of the light that would have been wasted in stray reflections and place back down into the enclosure where it is most needed.

there is no way of converting a T8 ballast to run T5 they are totaly different unfortunatly. 

T5s take about a week to burn in, you will notice that they get brighter every day for about a week until burnt in and will then stabalise. it is also worth noting that our U.V percentages are advertised after the lamp has had this burning in period. so a 12% Arcadia lamp is a 12% lamp and for a year. based on a normal running period of 8-10 hours a day.

if i can be of any help please feel free to ask

john



mrhoyo said:


> I'm currently trying to decide whether to switch all my current T8 setups to the new Arcadia T5s or just replace their controllers with the new Exo Terra electronic ones to eliminate the flickering.
> 
> A friend of mine was told by an Arcadia rep some years ago that they would never release T5 tubes because they're too bright and Lucky Reptile were stupid for releasing them. Does anyone have any opinions on this?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

all I can say is. . . ignore hearsay. . . view these tubes for yourself . . I personally have used Arcadia lighting products for over 21 years now,for Tropical marine fish/inverts and more recently reptiles I have NEVER had a single failure (yet) with any arcadia item (perhaps luck. . .note I do tend to replace equipment when new technology emerges)but I have had inconsistent results/reliability when trying other manufacturers kit. . .including an Exoterra starter that failed(perhaps just bad luck!). . .so I took the opportunity to move onto the newer T5 tubes . . .I'd have switched to T5 regardless of my T8 starter packing in ,after seeing the performance on offer.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Arcadiajohn said:


> hello, i would love to know exatly what was said as it is rubbish. the historic problem with T5 was that due to the high power we couldnt garantee u.v.c protection. until now. we use a very special crystal glass to allow high levels of U.V.A and U.V.B but it totaly stops any U.V.C output.
> 
> high output T5 requires an electroinc highoutput, high frequancy signal to run. they are roughly 3-4 times more powerful than T8s in terms of light and U.V output but are now toatly safe. There is a arcaida electronic controller to go with the lamps that is not only flicker free but IP67 or totaly waterproff as standard. It is also guaranteed for 3 years!!! which is a must for electronic controllers.
> 
> ...


The flickering is the main issue I have, hence wanting to run my T8s on the electronic starters.

Are all Arcadia tubes 100% UVC free?

What I was told is basically how it is in my original post. Whoever the rep was said that the T5 tubes would give out too much light and damage the animals' eyes, or something to that effect.

Does anyone have any pics of their T8 setups vs T5? 
Are the Arcadia electronic controllers really heavy like the magnetic ones or nice and light like the Exo Terras?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes T5 will totally resolve the flicker issues. T5 is not too bright as long as it is fitted properly. All light sources should be fitted from above. The ideal way is to seat the lamp and reflector in the corner between the roof and front plate above the door, reptiles generally have a bony ridge above the eye, this is a sunshade and protects the eye from any bright light source. This is the reason that u.v lamps should never be hung half way down a viv.

The new electronic ballast is a new design. It is small and lightweight and has a 3 year guarantee and does not suffer with the historic dangerous over heating that is attributed to some brands.

If you want to see first Hand the difference come to kempton we have an exhibit, or Southcoast exotics have a really nice display full time showing Arcadia T8 verses T5.

John. 




mrhoyo said:


> The flickering is the main issue I have, hence wanting to run my T8s on the electronic starters.
> 
> Are all Arcadia tubes 100% UVC free?
> 
> ...


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry missed a question, all Arcadia lamps have total U.V.C protection, we achieve this by applying phosphors that block emission and by using a very special crystal lens which also blocks. Total quality, total protection all the time.

John.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I have started upgrading my vivs to Arcadia T5 bulbs and the output and the bulbs themsevles are amazing. 

I will be upgrading all of my vivs to these they are absolutly amazing and the output from them is awesome. I highly recomend them. 

I dont have any specific pictures of them, but i have videos of two of my planted enclosures which use these bulbs, check here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/717598-videos-my-planted-vivs-after.html

jay


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Yes T5 will totally resolve the flicker issues. T5 is not too bright as long as it is fitted properly. All light sources should be fitted from above. The ideal way is to seat the lamp and reflector in the corner between the roof and front plate above the door, reptiles generally have a bony ridge above the eye, this is a sunshade and protects the eye from any bright light source. This is the reason that u.v lamps should never be hung half way down a viv.
> 
> The new electronic ballast is a new design. It is small and lightweight and has a 3 year guarantee and does not suffer with the historic dangerous over heating that is attributed to some brands.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately both the Kempton show and the South Coast are too far away for me to visit. Are you going to have a display at the next Doncaster show?

Spikebrit, those vivariums look pretty good. Are they both using the Arcadia T5 reptile controllers?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

mrhoyo said:


> Unfortunately both the Kempton show and the South Coast are too far away for me to visit. Are you going to have a display at the next Doncaster show?
> 
> Spikebrit, those vivariums look pretty good. Are they both using the Arcadia T5 reptile controllers?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


They both use arcadia t5 starters, with either a 12% of 6% UV bulb along with e tropical pro tube for the plants. 

jay


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> They both use arcadia t5 starters, with either a 12% of 6% UV bulb along with e tropical pro tube for the plants.
> 
> jay


Do you use the twin starters then? Can you link me to the plant tubes you're talking about?


----------

